# Belly noise



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I've heard Gem do that too. I thought it meant that his sheath had to be cleaned. Though i'm sure that's not it.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I believe geldings make that noise when they need a sheath clean....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know what a gut sounds has anything to do with needing their sheath to get cleaned but would love to see someone bring up a legit article to explain that it does.

I have heard this sound on many horses while being ridden. Heard it on both MARES and geldings which is why I find the sheath cleaning idea not sounding right. To me it sounds simply like it's them having gas pass thru their track as they are moving.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Gut sounds are something I hear when I'm very close to Willy....like a growling tummy. The noise Dumas is describing sounds very much like the noise that geldings are notorious for exhibiting during a trot when the grime in their sheath has built up...I have never heard a mare make this noise. I know Dumas is a gelding- is Twister a gelding as well?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never heard anything besides a rumbly tummy from my mares, and that I can usually only hear when standing next to them. Only thing I get from Vida is the occasional trot farts :lol:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

> Only thing I get from Vida is the occasional trot farts


Hee 

Hmmm....now that I did some research, it seems as if it is pocketed air moving around??? Some resources say that geldings and stallions make this noise when they are tense, or anxious? :?: :?:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We are definitely not talking about the same abd sounds.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Hee- communication breakdown  How to describe a sound....? We need some great writers in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think Dumas described it correctly... the sound it similar to if a person were to do an exercise with a stomach full of water. I know if i drink a lot and then laugh, i hear it.

I'm not really sure how else to describe it, but it doesn't really seem to be coming from their belly, and I've only heard Gem, and other geldings do it at the trot or canter. Maybe it's their "bits" moving around more at faster speeds?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's why I said what was initially described like it's a few things moving along their intestinal tract. It's the same process with people and as gross as it sounds, it happens. 

If this were caused by a dirty sheath I just don't understand how it would work. For magma(assuming thats what you guys are talking about) to be making that much noise during exercise, it would have to be collecting in a fairly large empty space with various other fluids. It's the only way it could be making noise.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It has to do with geldings.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I've ridden a mare that has made the sound, so its not only geldings.

Its kind of a sloshy gritty sound. Its hard to describe, I will see if I can lunge Lucky and have the video camera to get the sound, because I know EXACTLY what dumas is talking about.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

sheath cleaning!
Sonny does that when he's dirty up there, and a quick clean changes it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm... Sheath cleaning? I don't know. That doesn't seem right I don't know how dirty bits (as we like to call it here) could make that much noise.

I think appy and I are on the same page tho as far as the sound goes. Its just like our belllies. My kids do it all the time only its louder on the horses. And it doesnt really sound like its comming from inside the horse's gut tho. I'm just at a loss to what it actually is . I'm really currious now.

Twister is also a gelding. He doesn't make as much noise as Dumas tho.

I would try to get it on video only I don't have good enough sound on my camera to catch it. I'd love it if you could get it on tape.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I will definately give it a shot.  It happens mostly when we Trot and mostly after dinner time.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

People say sheath clean, sheath clean!! ALL of the time... but if a sheath is dirty, wouldn't it make that sound all of the time? I've seen horses warm up with the sound, and then have it disappear later.
I'm almost 100% sure it's due to a tense back.
Most of the time when you hear this sound, it's when a horse is being ridden, or lunged (but you can hear it in the pasture sometimes too), and they are tense; and if not tense, then certainly not soft and supple. Relax the horse, and guess what? The sound goes away.
However, I am a huge fan of clean sheaths anyway, so cleaning it can't hurt.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope, I've heard the sound when my horse is happily going around the ring, but yes, I have only heard geldings doing it.

I'm not really sure what causes it.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm, well, I'm in the vote that it's just he boys' anatomy making the noise and it's not indicative of dirt. 

I only pick out obvious "gunk and flakes" from the sheath and remove the beans, I don't ever soap them up and truely wash, and I've only had a couple of geldings make the noise, not the mares. I generally keep geldings instead of mares, too. Yet my riding buddies that keep their boys squeaky clean still get that noise when they trot or canter.

I did hear once (no official research or proof to back it up) that geldings are more apt to make the noise than intact males, as the genitals are not as developed so air gets in there and creates the noise. Is it true? :roll: Heck, I don't know. It never causes a problem, it's just a noise and it is less offensive than smelly gas.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

It has never seemed to bother them I was just wondering the cause.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Our mare makes the sound, Dixie. So its not only geldings. I just asked my mom, she said she hears Dixie make the sound every once and a while too so I don't know if it has to anything to do with sheaths.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

the sound i've heard geldings make is more of a "cute little monkey" type sound...in tune with them when they trot and their bellies jiggle...that actually is a sheath issue...too much gunk up there - something to do with the air passing through a particularly "clogged" spot. 

if it sounds like water sloshing around...probably is


----------

